# Advice for Ag Tires and Rims For a Kubota L2201DT?



## Foxfire (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes, I know it's a grey, and I know it's pretty close to a L245DT, but she's got truck tires on her now, and I'd really like to get her in Ag tires and rims.. any suggestions? thanks db


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

There's Kubota dealer Rte 2 near Burlington and I heard by many he's very helpful,maybe if you could locate numbers of the rim than pay him visit.

Some times the easy way just remove rim w/tire on and visit truck/tractor tire dealer.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Are the rims truck rims? You might check at tractor supply, I bought the out side rear rims for $ 123.00 each , they were Titans made the the United States. Or see if Titan has a web site and check to see if they make rims for your tractor. Keep us up to speed.Good Luck


----------



## Foxfire (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm leaning towards a good set a chains (rings) for now.. just until I see what other surprises I find.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Got any pictures?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

You might want to call around to a couple different tire shops and see if they can get you a better deal , or if youre in one of shopping clubs ( like Sams ) - see if they could order a set for you . I ordered a set of kelly springfields for my truck years ago - took a week for them to come in.


----------

